# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  خطا در کامپایل برنامه

## پوریا_م

با سلام
هنگامی که یک پروژه نوشته شده با دلفی 7 را در دلفی 2010 کامپایل میکنم خطای زیر رخ میدهد :
[DCC Fatal Error] Unit3.pas(8): F2063 Could not compile used unit 'frxpngimage.pas'

علت چیست ؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

نسخه FastReport که رو دلفی 2010 نصب کرده اید شاید با دلفی 2010 سازگار نیست.

----------


## پوریا_م

> نسخه FastReport که رو دلفی 2010 نصب کرده اید شاید با دلفی 2010 سازگار نیست.


فکر نمیکنم به دلیل fast باشه چون یه پروژه دیگه که دارای گزارش بوده و در دلفی 7 تهیه شده بدون مشکل در 2010 کامپایل میشه

----------


## Mahmood_M

پیغامهای خطای مثل این ( Fatal Error ها ) معمولا بعد از چند مشکل دیگه ظاهر میشن ، یعنی مثلا در یونیتی که نام برده شده ( frxpngimage.pas ) مشکلاتی مثلا در Syntax یا موارد دیگه وجود داره که در نهایت جلوی کامپایل یونیت و کامپایل پروژه رو می گیره و اون Fatal Error رو نمایش میده
قبل از نمایش پیغام بالا ، Error دیگه ای نمایش داده نمیشه ؟

----------

